# Bidding help



## Montroycontacting (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys Im looking for help figuring out how to price larger commercial lots, I know that our season starts Nov 1 to March 31. I have companies asking for per push and seasonal, I want to make sure that I am not cutting too low or being stupid high. I run an excavation company and am a full time fiber optic engineer. Ik my salt and sand costs already. I guess I am looking for any advice or maybe a formula you use to price right. I dont want to cut low and ruin it for every one. Thanks for any help Also I am in Ogdensburg Ny


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's all about time. 
you need to figure out your cost per hour and what you'd like to make per hour and charge accordingly


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It is all about time, On the seasonal you will have to figure your average snowfall. If your getting weather like Watertown, Tug hill etc your taking a lot of snow. See if you can get some inside info to see how much the price of moving snow can stand for your region. I never used sq ft price like I do in my excavating biz. I always bid my salt at 800 lbs per acre. The number is more like 750 lbs this is just me. Go to findalot.com you can figure the size of each lot. I don't see why you can't move a acre with a truck in 1 hour. No islands or nothing in the way should go faster.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is that findlotsize.com?

neat site, fairy recent too


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> is that findlotsize.com?
> 
> neat site, fairy recent too


I think it's just findalot.com. Someone told me about it 5yrs ago. I don't know how long it's been around.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://findlotsize.com/


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> I think it's just findalot.com. Someone told me about it 5yrs ago. I don't know how long it's been around.


I've used it since 09, and it had been around for a good while at that point.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> http://findlotsize.com/


You are correct, It just comes up if you google findalot.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Findmylotsize has helped me immensely for the last 3-4 years. Do a takeoff on the computer walks and all, drive to the site to make sure you didn't miss any crazy manhole lids or hidden walkways, write it up and email it in. 
I have formulas per sq foot of sidewalk for clearing and salting and formulas per acre for plowing and salting.


----------

